# Infiniti QX30 Concept Revealed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Infiniti just released the first unobstructed image of its QX30 Concept ahead of its auto show debut in Geneva next month.*
> 
> The concept rides on 21-inch wheels with higher profile tires than the Q30 concept that debuted at the 2013 Frankfurt Motor Show. The two concepts preview future products for Infiniti that will use Daimler’s modular front-wheel drive architecture (MFA).
> 
> The QX30 Concept previews what a sub-compact crossover from Infiniti might look like. In production form, both it and the Q30 will be based on the same MFA platform.


Read more about the Infiniti QX30 Concept Revealed at AutoGuide.com.


----------

